# Beach Clean-up



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is the fall beach clean-up...Tomorrow is also expected 2 inches of rain and up to 70 mile an hour wind gusts  Think the boys are up to it? Going to be an exciting day  If I don't chicken out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I need to hurry up and move, don't I? LOL, I still don't know if we are gonna do it or not.

I want rain. I want Oregon. 

You guys don't have tornados, though, so you'll be alright.  We had a storm this year that had 80+ mile an hour wind gusts, rain, and I looked above me, the clouds were rotating. That was scary. Here are some pics of a storm about 4 days ago. Not edited. The clouds were also rotating that night, too.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, those aren't the wind storm pictures, that was just a small rainstorm we had going on.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, It can get pretty awesome sometimes. I'm going to go see how high the tide's going to be. That would be the biggest danger to the goats. 

This is really not the normal weather pattern for Sept. Getting a big storm right off the bat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun if you end up going!

Maybe go now while it isn't raining!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Tomorrow is the fall beach clean-up...Tomorrow is also expected 2 inches of rain and up to 70 mile an hour wind gusts  Think the boys are up to it? Going to be an exciting day  If I don't chicken out


Well, you wouldn't catch my goats outside of their shelter with rain like that! 60 mph winds don't bother them, but I don't know how they would handle 70 mph - that kind of wind could blow the little ones who knows where! I don't like wind, I try very hard to stay inside when it's blowing like that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Solv postponed until next month. I'm kind of disappointed but, I'm sure I will get soaked at some point today anyway


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good for you, if you go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The new beach clean up date is Oct 27. Hopefully the weather will be a little nicer that weekend.


----------

